# Sandra Ahrabian - neue Internet site



## sluderjan (1 Juli 2013)

Sie hat sich nach Ende ihrer Internetverkäufe für 1-2-3.tv merklich zurückgezogen, macht nur noch GRIP auf RTL, ihre frühere Fan-Site wurde geschlossen und mit der ganzen Sammlung von Fotos und Events ersatzlos abgeschossen - und hat nun plötzlich - neben Social network - neue Internetseite:

Sandra Ahrabian | Tv-Moderatorin | Eventmoderatorin

Zwar noch nicht sehr füllig, aber doch schon ein Anfang und in jedem Falle ausbaufähig. Glück auf für viele weitere Ideen dazu!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2013)

Was sich so alles"Moderatorin" nennen darf


----------



## Suicide King (2 Juli 2013)

Mittlerweile alles was halbwegs gut aussieht und ein Mikrofon richtig herum in der Hand halten kann.


----------



## Padderson (2 Juli 2013)

Hm - "Moderatorin" halt ich jetzt auch für etwas übertrieben, aber sie is ja wenigstens ne Hübsche. Da kann man schon mal ab und an ihre Seite besuchen und sich an ihrem Gesicht erfreuen :thx:


----------

